# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Cilat jane dallimet midis rinise se Kosoves dhe Shqiperise?

## Arjeta

Une nuk banoj ne Kosove e as ne Shqiperi por siq po shifet ketu ne forum ka te ri/reja nga te gjitha trojet shqiptare...
Me intereson ta di se cilat jan dallimet ne mes rinis Kosoves dhe Shqiperis!
Ju lutem na tregoni se qka mendoni per kete tem!

Pershendetje Kosovarja Arjeta...

----------


## xxxbledixxx

loqka jeme

na te shkynis jena cool
edhe ju te kosoves jeni cool por keni diapazon ma te mbyllun.

----------


## Plaku_i_urte

ti bledi ja fute kot tash

po ne te Ilirides si jemi???

----------


## Arjeta

Ju lutem merreni pak me seriozitet se shum lehte eshte te kthehet tema na hajgare,tema ime ishte shum e qart se qfare jan dallimet mes rinis se Kosoves dhe Shqiperis??

Mua me intereson kjo ta di, ju lutem mos ngurroni shkruani rreth kesaj teme.

Te 
fala
Arjeta

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

xxxbledixxx, sa here e degjoj fjalen "mbyllje" automatikisht e asociacioj me dic tjeter "Shqiperine". 

Diapazoni tani sic duket u shemb. Mbet vetem mjerimi e asgje tjeter.

----------


## Brari

Natyrisht ka dallime mes Rinise  ne Shqiperi dhe asaj ne Kosove.

Rinija Kosoves  ka njohur me perpara se ajo e Shqiperise..Kerrin, televizorin, fishiderin (frigoriferin),  kompjuterin, Kameran, aeroplanin, Trenin nderkombetar, pasoshin, Dojcmarken, Dollarin, Mynshenin, Londren, Nju Jorkun etj.
Ajo ka njohur me pare lendet larese, Shamponat, banjot me uj 24 ore e me pllaka manjolike e vaska moderne. 
Ka njohur  me pare shtepijat komode, kolltuqet, sobat elektrike (stufat) etj.
Rinija Kosoves nuk ka ditur c'jane Radhat per qumesht e tollonat per mish e veze.
Ka njohur veshjet moderne, plazhet e Greqise, Dalmacise, Bullgarise etj.
Ka njohur me pare grupet muzikore boterore dhe ka pare me pare e pa pengesa filmat e hollyvudit etj.

Mirpo problemi eshte se ku hidhet fara.
Fara e hedhur ne tok te mire mbin e zhvillohet me mire se ne tok ranishte e gurishte.

Shqiperia ishte e etur per te "huajen"..
Kosova eshte ngopur me kohe me te "huajen"..

Keto  jane te dukshme dhe kane lene pasoja ne mentalitetet e dy aneve..

Kosova ka  dhe vecorite e saje historike dhe "etja" e saje per te "huajen" ndryshon nga ajo e Shqiperise.

Rinija Kosoves eshte rritur ne Bollek krahasuar me ate Rinine e Shqiperise por asaj i mungonte  ajo cka u ka munguar prinderve te tyre.
Rinija Kosoves, pra, eshte rritur me fryme atdhetare, me frymen e Aspirates per Kosove te pamvarur nga SHKAU (serbia).
Rinija Kosoves ka trasheguar kujtimet e hidhura te prinderve e gjysherve nga okupatori Serb ne vite dhe i ka provuar vet mbi shpine represionin Serb.
Keto dhe shume rrethana tjera e bejne Rinine Kosovare pak te ndryshme nga   ajo e Shqiperise.
Duke jetuar ne nji ambjent pak me patriarkal...pra ku burri ka autoritet te larte ne familje..Rinija Kosoves ka njohur nji fare "rendi"..ose rregulli ne familje..
Rinija Kosoves ka respektuar plakun e shpise (bacen Syl ose Ram), ka respektuar mikun e familjes, krushqine, mahallen, katundin etj.
Pra mirsjellja ne mes njerzve ka qene ne Kosove shume me e larte se ne Shqiperi..
Sistemi stalinist ne Shqiperi krijoj nji tip shqiptari pak me ndryshe se ai i Kosoves..
Fukaralleku e mungesa deri e brekve...e bukes..e kepucve e trikove e sapunit ..e gjizes..e qumeshtit..e frutave etj.. krijoj nji Shqiptar te babezitur qe ne rruge vjedh c'ti shikoj syri..
Fshati Shqiptar i Enver Hoxhes ishte ne nivelin material si nje "afrike"  krahasuar me fshatin Kosovar..
Kosovari nuk ka vjedhur pulen e Komshiut e as kumbllat..e as breket e varura ne tel ne dritaren e katit te pare me hekura si ne Shqiperi..
Ai i shqiperise (fshatari) u rrit me mungesa..
Lavamani..Cezma..Kolltuku..TV..Kerri..traktori..Sh  tepia dy katshe..Gjermania..Usa...etj.. ishin endrra per Rinine fshatare te Shqiperise.  
Rinija e Kosoves keto i ka "prekur " me kohe...


Vitet kaluan dhe keto 10 vite gati te dy Rinite  ketej dhe andej jetuan ne kushte te peraferta dhe sic dihet nga parimi i "eneve komunikuese" keto dy Rini erdhen dhe u niveluan drejt njera tjetres..
Megjithate ka vecori..
Rinija Shqiptare e Shqiperise..eshte  me  Moderne ne disa gjera ose me majmune ne te kopjuar ose me e zellshme te kapi te rene..

Vitet e fundit ka plasur rrugaceria ne te dy anet..
O ********** thone..skelaret e vlores e  beratsit.. O ********** thone lahperet e Prishtines e Pejes..
Pra njisoj jane tash pak a shume..
Parulla.."Drog..Rrok seks" ..eshte tashme menyre te menduari e jetese e nji pjese te madhe te Rinise ketej dhe andej kufirit..
Zoti na Ruajt...

Me vone shkruaj perseri mbi kete Teme..

tung dhe Ciao..

----------


## Mina

Rinia e Kosoves dhe ajo e Shqiperise jane nje dhe nuk me duket i arsyeshem krahasimi ne mes te te dyjave! I vetmi ndryshim eshte se rinia e Kosoves ka pare lumenj gjaku dhe viktima te pafajshme!

----------


## ornament

Brari i shpjegoi me hollesi "ndryshimet klimatike" midis dy rinive ne keto 50 vjet. Une do te thoja qe keto ndryshime nuk jane vetem tek te rinjte, ato shtrihen thelle ne te gjithe popullaten. Nuk di a ka studime serioze per ket pune, por se besoj. 
Mina psh, eshte nje femer intelektuale, e megjithate nuk i pelqen "ta veje gishtin mbi plage", ajo enderon qe kjo plage (ndryshimet) te sherohet vete nga koha ose Zoti. Ateher kur nje i ri intelektual (me kompjuter) si Mina ose Stari, nuk duan ti shohin gjerat realisht, pa paragjykime, pa i shtruar pyetje ndergjegjes tyre, s'ka se si te kemi pergjigje te sakte (shkencore) persa i perket ndryshimeve, dmth pyetjes qe shtron Arjeta.
Ndersa ajo qe mua me intereson, nuk jane evidentimi i ndryshimeve, ato egzistojne edhe mbrenda vete rinise shqiptare (RSH) nga zona ne zone, nga krahina ne krahine. Me teper me terheq vemendjen fakti pse shtrohet kjo pyetje, qe per mua do te thote: "Çfare ka me te mire, rinija e Shqiperise ndaj asaj te Kosoves, ose pse Kosova eshte e terhequr nga Shqiperia dhe jo e kunderta".
Interesant eshte gjithashtu qe; megjithe anet "pozitive" te realitetit ekonomik e shoqeror kosovar, qe del nga shpjegimi hollesishem i Brarit, rinia kosovare nuk eshte superiore ne mentalitet, ndaj rinise shqiptare. Vete Brari me sa kuptova nuk do ta ndrronte te kaluaren e tij (megjithese shtypese, pa liri) me ate te nje kosovari, dhe kjo kerkon metevertet nje analize te holle e te vertete.

----------


## Arbushi

Arjeta,

nuk mund te besh dallim shume te madh se rinia rini eshte. sic ka kullera :P (cool-era) ne prishtine, plot cool-era ka edhe ne tirane. po sic ka debila ne shqiperi ka edhe ne kosove edhe ne iliriade po e njejta gje (iliriade sot e zbulova i thokan shqiperise se maqedonise hehehe). nje dite po diskutoja kete me nje shoqen time edhe po flisnim me teper per njerezit nga qytetet si me thene "me te zhvilluara" (mos flasim per fshatrat te tegjitha paleve qe jane skandal i zotit), eshte se ne kosove njerezit o jane liberal fare ose te mbyllur kurse ne tirane jane si nje gje ne mes te dyjave. 

ej Asgje Sikur Dielli shume te lezetshme ato shkrimet te letersia po ka disa qe jane me me vlere edhe sic thote populli "me mire pak e sakte se sa shume e per lume."

----------


## SSALB

*_Mesazhi u ndryshua._

Fiori

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Arbushi, 

Letersia? Une nuk e dija se ketu diskutohej letersia... kerkoj falje?

----------


## MISTRECE22

fatkeqsisht, nuk kam qene asnjehere ne kosove, megjithate, nga forumi kam vene re se rinia kosovare eshte shume patriotike ne krahasim me ate shqiptaren.
pervec kesaj, kam pershtypjen se te rinjte e kosoves i kane dozat e humorit shume te kursyera........

----------


## Arjeta

Une nuk mendoj ashtu siq thua ti, sepse rinia ne pergjithesia eshte njelloj dmth ka nje mendim dhe deshire per te ardhmen dhe jeten ne pergjithesi, une dua ta di dallimin ne mes rinis Kosoves dhe Shqiperis por jo te bej krahasim mes "kosovareve" dhe "shqiptareve" sepse ne te gjithe jemi shqiptar por mos kumunikimi 50 vjeqar ne mes dy vendeve ka ber qe te ket dallime mes Kosoves dhe Shqiperis.
Nuk me pelqen kur dikush thot se te Kosoves nuk jan cool e ne te Shqiperis jemi apo ku ta di une??
Une nuk e kam hap kete tem te bej perqarje por vetem kam pas deshire ta di mendimin e qdo antarit ne forum te cilet jan te mirseardhur...
Nese ja fillon perqarja apo te zehemi se cilet jemi me zanzi etj etj ateher dihet se kush fiton se ketu nuk ka me shum te Shqipreris e ne te Kosoves edhe ata qe jemi mundeni te numroni shum lehte,mos ma zini per te madhe por vertet me intereson se qpo ndodh sot ne keto dite me rinin ton dhe qfare jan dallimet dmth ti marrim te mirat nga te dy vendet dhe ti largojme te keqijat........!!!

Te
fala
Arjeta

----------


## Babeloki82

Valla na te KOSOVES, sidomos ne te PRIçtines CAPITAL CITY jena

zanzi coolarqki
kejt zhag per asfallti jemi...

llangatisja ti pak oooooooooj Prishtinalike se kta
takunart nuk kapiratin shume leht  :ngerdheshje: 


Tung shmekera

----------


## MISTRECE22

> _Postuar më parë nga Arjeta_ 
> *Une nuk mendoj ashtu siq thua ti, sepse rinia ne pergjithesia eshte njelloj dmth ka nje mendim dhe deshire per te ardhmen dhe jeten ne pergjithesi, une dua ta di dallimin ne mes rinis Kosoves dhe Shqiperis por jo te bej krahasim mes "kosovareve" dhe "shqiptareve" sepse ne te gjithe jemi shqiptar por mos kumunikimi 50 vjeqar ne mes dy vendeve ka ber qe te ket dallime mes Kosoves dhe Shqiperis.
> Nuk me pelqen kur dikush thot se te Kosoves nuk jan cool e ne te Shqiperis jemi apo ku ta di une??
> Une nuk e kam hap kete tem te bej perqarje por vetem kam pas deshire ta di mendimin e qdo antarit ne forum te cilet jan te mirseardhur...
> Nese ja fillon perqarja apo te zehemi se cilet jemi me zanzi etj etj ateher dihet se kush fiton se ketu nuk ka me shum te Shqipreris e ne te Kosoves edhe ata qe jemi mundeni te numroni shum lehte,mos ma zini per te madhe por vertet me intereson se qpo ndodh sot ne keto dite me rinin ton dhe qfare jan dallimet dmth ti marrim te mirat nga te dy vendet dhe ti largojme te keqijat........!!!
> 
> Te
> fala
> Arjeta*


Arjeta, nuk e kuptoj problemin tend. kishe shtruar qarte fare nje pyetje, te ciles qarte fare ju pergjigja dhe une. theksova qe nuk kam qene ndonje here ne Kosove dhe u bazova tek ato qe thashe vetem tek pershtypjet qe me le forumi.  lexova shume nota indonjimi tek postimi jot, megjithse nuk arrij te kuptoj pse. mund te me thuash ku je ofenduar tamam? qe rinia kosovare nuk eshte cool, ate e the ti, sta ka fajin njeri ketu. nese une mendoj se te rinjte e kosoves ushqejne shume ndjenja patriotizmi, ne krahasim me ate te shqiperise, pa dashur ti fus te gjithe ne nje thes ketu, keto jane pershtypjet e mia. nuk mi ndryshon dot ti. madje, arrite te kunderten e keaj. kisha permendur dhe qe rinia (forumike) e kosoves i merr gjerat shume seriozisht. nuk e di me siguri, po them se dhe ti duhet te jesh kosovare dhe vete me postimin tend, ma perforcove kete pershtypje. megjithate, nuk eshte absolutisht dicka qe duhet gjykuar.
ti thua, nuk do qe te behe dallime nepermjet kosovarve dhe shqiptarve por nepermjet rinise kosovare dhe asaj shqiptare. dmth. jo dritare po penxhere...
pastaj, perderisa ke hapur nje teme te tille, ku do dallime, mos prit qe mos krijohen percarje se kjo eshte pasoje normale e temes tende.

te fala
Lea

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Mistrece, doza te kursuera humori? hmmm... kjo eshte interesante! 

Une besoj se po te te filloja ta vija ne perdorim mekanizmin tim humoristik, ti, ose kushdo tjeter qe nuk eshte nga Kosova, do thoshte "S'kuptoj ca thote? Kosovar eshte ky????!!!" dhe ketu do fillonin keqkuptimet. 

Mendoj se, rinia Kosovare eshte shume me perparimtare se ajo e Shqiperise. C'mendoj me perparimtare? Se pari, kur rinia e Shqiperise ende e degjonte dhe mallengjehej me xhaxhain, rinia Kosovare tashme e kishte mesuar se kush ishte Elvis Presley, kush ishin Rolling Stones, ose Pink Floyd. Kur rinia shqiptare e Shqiperise (prej tash vetem "SH") ende ushqehej me ide komuniste, rinia Kosovare (prej tash vetem me "KS") e dinte se ne bote ekzistonte demokracia dhe e gezonte nje lloj "lirie relative". Meqe pushtimet ne Kosove, kurre nuk u nderprene patriotizmi lindi si detyre morale e popullit. Meqe rinia e KS ishte aq patriotike ajo nuk i humbi karakteristikat e veta qe e dallonin nga pushtuesi. 

Nganjehere them sikur te kishte pak patriotizem edhe ne SH. e te mos mundte Xhaxhai ta bente rinine SH. te hante bar me zor... 

E sheh se patriotizmi nuk eshte edhe aq i keq Mistrece? 

ASD

P.S. Nese pozita e shoqerise gjermane ne shoqerite e mbare botes eshte paraqitur si Ultra-Patriotike dhe eshte urryer, mos mendo se patriotizmi normal eshte i demshem. Ketu mendoj se ti e ben edhe gabimin.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MISTRECE22

persa i perket humorit tend, AsgjeSikurDielli, nuk ja lejoj vetes te gjykoj, se pse nuk e kam perjetuar ndo nje here. kjo nuk do te thote qe ta hedh poshte. me pelqejne njerzit me humor. nqs. e ke, me pelqen dhe ti ne ate drejtim.
thashe vetem se i merrni gjerat shume seriozisht, gjithmone duke u bazuar tek postimet ne forum. hapsire per te gjykuar me teper nuk kam.
si ti dhe Arjeta, sa vini dhe ma perforconi kete bindje.
une kisha shkruar dy fjali te shkurtra dhe ti me replikove gjate, duke me nxjerre ne pah te mirat e patriotizmit. nqs. ke zbuluar ne ndonje shkrim timin, qofte dhe ne menyre indirekte, ku sulmoj patriotizmin, ma thuaj dhe mua se po me habit tani....
sic e thashe dhe me siper, nuk e njoh rinine kosovare ne menyre te mirfillte. keto dy dallime qe bera, jane e pasoje e menyres si pasqyrohet rinia kosovare ne syte e mi, ne forum.
mos u ndje i sulmuar apo i cenuar sepse ky nuk eshte aspak qellimi i postimeve te mia.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Mistrece, nese flet per humorin tim, mundem te te them se nuk jam vizitues i rregullt i Forumit pa Dogane.  :buzeqeshje:  

Perndryshe, jam mjaft i kenaqur me dozen time te humorit, por kjo s'eshte aspak ceshtje qe trajtohet ketu. 

E kuptoj se kam dalur nga tema, edhepse s'jam i vetmi, dhe per ate kerkoj falje nga nismetari i temes. 

Por, edhe nje gje me duhet ta them: Gjatesia e mesazhit tim, eshte perafersisht e njejte me ate tendin. Une vetem se ti shtjellova ndienjat e nje pjesetari te shoqerise Kosovare mbi patriotizmin ne pergjithesi e nuk te mbajta leksione.  :buzeqeshje:  

Te pershendes si bilbili ne deg' te blinit... 

P.S. S'mund ta krahasosh humorin e maksimum 10 pjesetareve nga Kosova me ate te 2000 (ose me shume) pjesetareve nga Shqiperia...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MISTRECE22

> _Postuar më parë nga AsgjëSikurDielli_ 
> *Mistrece, nese flet per humorin tim, mundem te te them se nuk jam vizitues i rregullt i Forumit pa Dogane.
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> aaaa, humor i thelle ai i pa doganes. lol 
> 
> Perndryshe, jam mjaft i kenaqur me dozen time te humorit, por kjo s'eshte aspak ceshtje qe trajtohet ketu. 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> me behet qefi per ty dhe shume e drejte, teme qe sduhet te trajtohet ketu.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------
thashe qe eshte pika e vetme ku mund te referohem, nqs. dua te bej dallime.
mbase bera gabim qe hyra ne teme, pa ditur mjaftueshem mbi rinine kosovare.....

----------


## Osvald

Jam dakord plotesisht me ato qe thote Brari.
Sakte dhe bukur.
Po s'po kuptoj ofendimet qe i vijne rinise shqiptare nga AsgjeSikurDielli nepermjet mesazheve qe po i dergon Mistreces.
Dhe sa per te njohur Elvisin e kompani i kemi njohur edhe ne ne te njejten kohe me ju.
Po nqs ne i shikonim fshehurazi, ju ishit te lire t'i shikonit hapur. 
Prandaj do ju lutesha qe nqs shikoni ndonje ndryshim, qe ju mendoni se ja vlen, pa kaluar ne ofendime do t'iu isha mirenjohese sepse dua te di me shume.

----------

